
Why Google isn't for me - pjlegato
https://medium.com/@satyajit/why-google-isnt-for-me-de26edb1ceba
======
dkonofalski
I really dislike articles/posts/editorials like this. There's very little
information in here from an objective standpoint and it boils down to little
more than "I heard this bad stuff so I don't like whatever". It's fine if
someone doesn't want to work at Google because they've heard bad things, but
was it really that important of a paradigm shift that you decided to dedicate
an entire article to it?

